# Rebel Lion



## Imotions (25/7/16)

howsit guys

as per subject im keen on trying this juice out but havnt read a review on it anybody have an idea 
something fruity maybe for an everyday vape. ... i know i should go to a store and test it but I am too busy to stop at any shop and i need to save money so i rather order online lol. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cumulonimbus (25/7/16)

I've tried crazy baboon ,nice pineapple and coconut mix


----------



## Imotions (25/7/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> I've tried crazy baboon ,nice pineapple and coconut mix


is it any good? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSize (25/7/16)

Trust me dude - go and test that specific range because some of them are truly unvapable...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (25/7/16)

Imotions said:


> is it any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, to me definitely a all day vape


----------



## Imotions (25/7/16)

KingSize said:


> Trust me dude - go and test that specific range because some of them are truly unvapable...


eish thats my issue right now i cant go to any atore and the only one i know that has is VK ..... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

